

Aspects of Plant Intelligence (2003) - Mz
http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/92/1/1.full

======
Sulfolobus
Ah I remember this paper - there was some pretty amusing back-and-forth
sniping that emerged from it (ignoring the slightly more respectful
alternative viewpoints and disputations at the time e.g Firn et al [1] and
Trewavas' reply [2]).

Several years later Alpi et al [3] took (a 36 author) swipe at the original
Trevawas paper linked above and the discussion/field (e.g. [4]) it provoked.
Essentially "no you are wrong and we all agree". Then, never one to be
deterred by anyone else, Trevawas replied with this letter [5] as did Brenner
[6].

All in all it was quite an amusing little academic slapfight.

There was quite a nice New Yorker article talking the general idea of the
"plant intelligence" thing if anyone is interested [7].

[1] -
[http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/93/4/345](http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/93/4/345)

[2] -
[http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/93/4/353.long](http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/93/4/353.long)

[3] -
[http://web1.sssup.it/pubblicazioni/ugov_files/302981_2007_23...](http://web1.sssup.it/pubblicazioni/ugov_files/302981_2007_2330.pdf)

[4] -
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1360138506...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1360138506001646)

[5] -
[http://www.linv.org/images/about_pdf/Trends%202007%20Trewava...](http://www.linv.org/images/about_pdf/Trends%202007%20Trewavas.pdf)

[6] -
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1360138507...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1360138507001367)

[7] - [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/12/23/the-
intelligent...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/12/23/the-intelligent-
plant)

------
taylorbuley
Also of note: trees strategize by game theoretic rules. See the chapter on
communication in the amazing "Natural History of Trees"
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Tree-Natural-History-
Matter/dp/030...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Tree-Natural-History-
Matter/dp/0307395391)

------
tshadwell
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_intelligence#Plant_intel...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_intelligence#Plant_intelligence)

There is a Wikipedia article on this which may provide some wider information.

------
enthdegree
I can't remember where I read (might have been on here) that there is a taboo
in botany against publishing results about plant intelligence because some guy
wrote this book and tinhats started taking it seriously:
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Life-Plants-
Fascinating/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Life-Plants-
Fascinating/dp/0060915870)

also related: [http://conspiracyofwords.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/hubb...](http://conspiracyofwords.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/hubbard_emeter.jpg)

------
DigitalDesignDj
This is an excellent presentation in the same thread.

[http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/what-plants-talk-
abo...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/episodes/what-plants-talk-about/video-
full-episode/8243/)

------
bellerocky
Plants do not have intelligence. This article directly compares plant
"behavior" with that of animals, including comparisons with neurobiology.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception_(physiology)#C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_perception_\(physiology\)#Comparison_to_neurobiology)

~~~
hellbanner
Define intelligence.

